# B5 S4 Fuel System Upgrade Need Some Direction



## Silver bullet s4 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey guys so I need some direction on a fuel system set up that’s proven... so far the plans for the car are to go K04’s with built internals full exhaust, some light porting eventually either a front mount or a set of nice side mounts wherever I can find the best deal . Am then I’d also like to run e85 in addition to pump so what do u guys recommend doing to the fuel system to be sufficient for my build and allow for e85. There’s probably a bunch of threads on this already but I can’t seem to find jack. Also I’m pretty new to the 2.7’s what do u guys think of the plans ... what’s a safe number for boost ? Is there anything that these cars really can do without like is there anything u would recommend doing that really woke up Your car. I’m always looking to learn so please throw any bit of information you would like to give me my way !! Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

